

Government surveillance must be subject to stringent, transparent oversight - user_235711
http://webfoundation.org/2015/07/government-surveillance-must-be-subject-to-stringent-transparent-oversight/

======
drallison
Who will watch the watchers? And who will watch them? How can the stringent,
transparent oversight also be reliable? How can the watcher's results be
reliable even when we do not trust them.

